# Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?



## Administrator (29. Januar 2005)

*Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Damaskus (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*

die zeit der großen internetprovider/bandbreiten umfragen?


----------



## Jonny83 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*



			
				SYSTEM am 29.01.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich hab noch kein DSL - gibts bei uns nicht.....    

Is aber schon beachtlich, dass über 10% hier kein DSL haben.


----------



## Blackout (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*

Bald kann auch noch HanseNet in diese Liste aufgenommen werden!

Die planen noch in diesem Jahr direkte Konkurenz zur Telekom zu werden indem sie ebenfalls Deutschland weit anbieten!


----------



## Hackman (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*



			
				Blackout am 31.01.2005 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bald kann auch noch HanseNet in diese Liste aufgenommen werden!
> 
> Die planen noch in diesem Jahr direkte Konkurenz zur Telekom zu werden indem sie ebenfalls Deutschland weit anbieten!



Das wär ja klasse, die regionalen Angebote sind jedenfalls top!
Wo hast du die news her?


----------



## DJMars (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*

Was stimmt an der Liste nicht - welches Angebot passt nicht?

Richtig.... T-Com (DSL), denn die meisten anderen Provider setzen darauf auf und T-Com (DSL) ist ja nur der Anschluss und nicht der Zugang; korrekt wäre also wenn überhaupt T-Online.


----------



## Muckimann (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*

ich zähle leider auch zu denen die noch kein DSL haben weil es in meiner Region noch nicht verfügbar ist.
Wollte mal fragen was ich für Alternativen hab außer ISDN und Skydsl?
und was is ne Standleitung????

oder was kann ich tun damit  sich ein Provider dazu entschließt DSL in meiner Gegend anzubieten????

MfG


----------



## usopia (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*



			
				SYSTEM am 29.01.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


mich wundert immer nur, dass T-Online mit Abstand so weit vorne liegt, bei  den relativ hohen Preisen und schlechtem Service...


----------



## qerty1978 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*



			
				usopia am 07.02.2005 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> mich wundert immer nur, dass T-Online mit Abstand so weit vorne liegt, bei  den relativ hohen Preisen und schlechtem Service...



Ich hab noch nie Probleme mit T-Online gehabt, nicht beim Anschluß und nicht beim Service! Ganz im Gegenteil! Meine Umstellung auf 3000 Flat und die Neuanmeldung von Fastpath hab ich nach einem netten Telefonat sogar kostenlos bekommen. Ich bin zufrieden mit T-Online, aber beim Preis könnten sie wirklich langsam mal was machen. Naja, bleibe trotzdem erstmal weiter hin bei dem Verein.


----------



## Jonny83 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen DSL-Provider nutzen Sie für Ihren Internetzugang?*



			
				Muckimann am 07.02.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich zähle leider auch zu denen die noch kein DSL haben weil es in meiner Region noch nicht verfügbar ist.
> Wollte mal fragen was ich für Alternativen hab außer ISDN und Skydsl?
> und was is ne Standleitung????
> 
> ...



Alternativen gibts leider nicht viel. Wenn du glück hast, gibts vielleicht bei euch irgend einen lokalen Anbieter, oder das Kabelnetz ist ausreichend ausgebaut - dann kannst du auch damit rein (kannst du auf http://www.kabeldeutschland/ überprüfen).

Ansonsten gibts nur wenig Hoffnung....


----------

